# Lake Chapala area



## CeeZeeMex (Oct 26, 2011)

Looking for information on best or most desirable location to rent / buy in the Ajijic and Lake Chapala area. We understand there are many factors involved however would like to hear back from those members who live in that area and their reasons or opinions.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Many factors, for sure. What factors to you seek? Have you visited yet?
Tell us more about your needs, wants and dreams.
We moved from the USA to Ajijic in 2001, buying our first house. Then, we sold it and bought another in Chapala in 2004 and, sadly, had to return to the USA in 2014 for medical insurance coverage.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

As RVGringo said, the "best" place depends on your personal wants and needs. 
Need room for guests? Yard for pets? Walking distance to stores? View?
Budget requirements? And so on.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

My opinion: You want to buy, go to both Chapala and Ajijac and look. There is plenty to choose from and it is the only way you will get the feel of the area and if it suits you.


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

*ajijic*



CeeZeeMex said:


> Looking for information on best or most desirable location to rent / buy in the Ajijic and Lake Chapala area. We understand there are many factors involved however would like to hear back from those members who live in that area and their reasons or opinions.


I live her and love it homes are reasonable and I can find anything I want here if you want to live here I would say rent for 6 months and see if you like it and look to buy


----------



## CeeZeeMex (Oct 26, 2011)

We have been to both Chapala and Ajijic a couple of times. Looked around west Ajijic, central and upper, then San Antonio and a small amount around Chapala. Also went out and drove around Jocotepec and the racket club areas. My humble observations and also gleaned from various forums: Jocotepec for us- too far from amenities; racket club same; we liked several gated communities in west Ajijic and the area around Walmart and the bypass. Couldn't find any areas within Chapala of a gated community and were not sure if made sense buying an older house on one of the " near downtown " streets. The prices up the hill on both sides of the hwy above Chapala seemed lower than most so an assumption they are harder to sell or prone to B&Es or? 
We are selling in Manzanillo and have met several part timers and full timers here with some Lake Chapala background. We hear comments about don't buy below the carettera as you can have sewer issues, don't buy above the carettera as not easy to walk places and noisy, don't buy in west Ajijic as can take forever to get thru town when traffic is busy and it's getting busier all the time. 
Some love central Ajijic or San Antonio and some complain of the loud fireworks. So really we are interested in personal observations from those who have been living there of the particular areas, crime, utility pros/ cons, ease of getting around, and so on. Certainly everyone has different needs/ wants yet it can be helpful to hear why a certain area or community has appealed to you since you have been living there or even why you are not pleased with an area.
We can tell you this , we spent 5 years checking out many coastal cities and areas then chose Manzanillo to buy in all the time thinking we needed an ocean place. We have been coming 3-5 months a year here for 7 years now and certainly still feel as far as a coastal spot, Manzanillo is a wonderful place. However as we near retirement and increasing our stay in Mexico to 6-7 months and wanting a place where if we decide to move permanently it would offer the comfort of reasonable weather year round, I doubt we can beat the Ajijic / Chapala area.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

CeeZeeMex, I sent you a PM


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I have lived in Centro Ajijic for over seven years, in a refurbished old house a block off the busy downtown area; a block from the lake. Connected to main sewer; no problems. Because it's in Centro where there are many facilities and businesses, power outages are resolved much more quickly than in the outer areas. 
Mine is a mixed Mexican and expat area and the neighbors all know one another. Very low crime.
I enjoy being able to walk to everything from restaurants to shopping to my family doctor since driving in Ajijic is a real PITA, especially in the busy season. 

Personally, the idea of living in a gated compound is unappealing, but that's just me. I'd rather be in the thick of the community life. As it happens, it's less noisy right downtown than on the Northern side of the highway since sound travels upward to those hillsides.

Hope this opinion is useful.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The congestion in Ajijic and the high concentration of expats were two of the considerations in our move from Ajijic Centro to Chapala Centro, which is quieter, easier to walk about and drive, as well as having a lot more access to shopping; not just in Chapala, but all the way to the east side of Ajijic. 
We did live on a normal street in centro, just three blocks from everything and on a large property with our living area away from the street.
That said, parking in Chapala is almost as difficult as in Ajijic, so be sure to look for a place with one or more garages. We had two, when we bought, then added two more to make having guests more convenient with inside parking off the street.
All in all, we preferred Chapala to Ajijic, but it is harder to find homes there.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Good point about finding a place with a garage or off the street parking area. We made sure we found one. Aside from than the convenience, our car is in pretty good shape, whereas anyone who must park on the street has a battered one in short order.


----------

